# Glass replacement/buffing in the lower mainland



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a heavily scratched 90g I want to resurrect. I'm curious, can anyone recommend somewhere in the lower mainland that can replace the front glass, and reseal it? I would also consider starphire if I were to replace it.

Or, perhaps getting all of the scratches buffed out. Not sure if it would be better to replace it, or buff it.

Let me know your opinions, suggestions, or where to go! I'm not much of a DIY'er, and I'd rather just have someone to (properly) replace and reseal it.

Cheers.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know where is the best place to have it done but I do know that you can't buff it out.I went to a glass shop here in Poco once exactly for that reason.I was told that if you can feel the scratch with your finger nail then it's not possible.Buffing a deep scratch will create lots of friction and possibly crack the glass. Also even if you did buff it out successfully,then you've weakend the glass in that area. 
I would imagine that a mobile glass guy could do it though.


----------

